# NIP Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well started turning a NIP vase last week. Had the outside pretty much done and was roughing out the inside. Well the wife came out and said we had company so I needed to come in. I was hesitant to do so as I was afraid to leave it to long. So I spritzed it with some water and covered it with a plastic bag. I taped it around the chuck. Of course the temps here are hot and that day it was 104* outside and 91* inside. Anyway after the company left 2 hrs later I went back out and it had cracked badly. The 2 1/2" neck which was going to have a flared opening had split over a 1/2" wide down the side. I tried a several things to pull it together but nothing seemed to work and it developed another crack. So I went to the end of the crack and cut off the neck. This is what was left. One of my sisters stopped by and it now resides on her fireplace mantel. Anyway I was just sick. Stands about 7 1/4" tall and 5 3/4" across. Finished with antique oil. I buffed it for her.


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Bernie

Sorry to hear about the loss. Its still a beautiful piece. I'd be proud to display it

I was just telling my girl that I honestly believe that the master isn't the one who does it right each time, but is the one who knows what to do when it all goes wrong and makes it turn out right.


Great job, and a beautiful piece

Monty


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I know I posted a reply to this. Where is it? :huh:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Neck or no neck you did a great job!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks good Bernie. If you hadn't said anything, the rest of us wouldn't have known that wasn't what it was supposed to look like. When life deals you lemons, make lemonade.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. I always say it is a design opportunity.


----------

